# Girls of Dexter



## Flanagan (1 Nov. 2011)

Marissa Skell at IMDb.

Marissa Skell @ Dexter: S05 E08 (2010) - 720p
AKA Dexter: Take It!
Videotype: mp4



 
9 sec | 3.4 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (1 Nov. 2011)

*Kristen Miller @ Dexter: S06 E01 (2011) - 720p*


Kristen Miller at IMDb.

Kristen Miller @ Dexter: S06 E01 (2011) - 720p
AKA Dexter: Those Kinds of Things
Videotype: mp4



 
58 sec | 26.1 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (1 Nov. 2011)

*Jamie Silberhartz @ Dexter: S06 E04 (2011) - 720p*


Jamie Silberhartz at IMDb.

Jamie Silberhartz @ Dexter: S06 E04 (2011) - 720p
AKA Dexter: A Horse of a Different Color
Videotype: mp4



 
13 sec | 6.7 MB | 1280x720
Download at Oron
Download at FileSonic

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (5 Nov. 2012)

*Yvonne Strahovski @ Dexter: S07 E06 (2012) - 720p*


Yvonne Strahovski at IMDb.

Yvonne Strahovski @ Dexter: S07 E06 (2012) - 720p
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
54 sec | 23.4 MB | 1280x720
Download at Luckyshare
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com

*! ReUp !*

*Marissa Skell @ Dexter: S05 E08 (2010) - 720p*
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
*
Kristen Miller @ Dexter: S06 E01 (2011) - 720p*
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
*
Jamie Silberhartz @ Dexter: S06 E04 (2011) - 720p*
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator


----------



## Amonikable (6 Nov. 2012)

Danke! Wo anders findet man nichts.


----------



## Flanagan (12 Nov. 2012)

*Katia Winter, Yvonne Strahovski @ Dexter: S07 E07 (2012) - 720p*


Katia Winter at IMDb.
Yvonne Strahovski at IMDb.

Katia Winter, Yvonne Strahovski @ Dexter: S07 E07 (2012) - 720p
AKA Dexter: Chemistry
Videotype: mp4

Katia Winter


 

 


 

 
9 sec | 4.3 MB | 1280x720
Download at Luckyshare
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Yvonne Strahovski


 

 


 

 


 

 
82 sec | 35.7 MB | 1280x720
Download at Luckyshare
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (11 Dez. 2012)

*Maria Zyrianova @ Dexter: S07 E11 (2012) - 720p*


Maria Zyrianova at IMDb.

Maria Zyrianova @ Dexter: S07 E11 (2012) - 720p
AKA Dexter: Do You See What I See?
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
00:01:00 | 26.1 MB | 1280x720
Download at Luckyshare
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## krassnshit (12 Dez. 2012)

Yvonne hat es mir schwer angetan, echt ne Hübsche. Aber die Stripperin, die Quinn am Start hat ist auch heiß.

Leider wird die Serie zunehmend schlechter, finde ich... Also als Serie, nicht von den Girls her.


----------



## romanderl (30 Jan. 2013)

einfach hammer diese Caps!


----------



## Flanagan (1 Juli 2013)

*Aimee Garcia @ Dexter: S08 E01 (2013) - 720p*

Aimee Garcia at IMDb.

Aimee Garcia @ Dexter: S08 E01 (2013) - 720p
AKA Dexter: A Beautiful Day
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
52 sec | 23.0 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (4 Juli 2013)

*Aimee Garcia @ Dexter: S08 E01 (2013) - 1080p*

Aimee Garcia at IMDb.

Aimee Garcia @ Dexter: S08 E01 (2013) - 1080p
AKA Dexter: A Beautiful Day
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
52 sec | 45.4 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (22 Juli 2013)

*Aimee Garcia @ Dexter: S08 E04 (2013) - 720p*

Aimee Garcia at IMDb.

Aimee Garcia @ Dexter: S08 E04 (2013) - 720p
AKA Dexter: Scar Tissue
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
33 sec | 14.7 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## ryu4k (10 Aug. 2013)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Flanagan (12 Aug. 2013)

*Dora Madison Burge @ Dexter: S08 E07 (2013) - 720p*

Dora Madison Burge at IMDb.

Dora Madison Burge @ Dexter: S08 E07 (2013) - 720p
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
76 sec | 33.5 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (18 Aug. 2013)

*Dora Madison Burge @ Dexter: S08 E07 (2013) - 1080p*

Dora Madison Burge at IMDb.

Dora Madison Burge @ Dexter: S08 E07 (2013) - 1080p
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
76 sec | 69.9 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## frisnjung (6 Okt. 2013)

Eine der besten Serien... auch wegen der hübschen Ladies:thumbup:


----------

